# Looking for disabled female pigeon for adoption



## Ruru (Oct 22, 2017)

I am looking for a disabled flightless female pigeon for my flightless pigeon who recently lost his mate of 5 years. He is heartbroken and lonely and want to find him a companion. Will travel to adopt if necessary. I am in New York City
Please help thank you!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would try shelters, rescues, and Palomacy's Facebook page. Also you might want to contact SHARK online and see if they have any adoptable rescues from pigeon shoots. Also craigslist near you may have adoptable pigeons.


----------



## Ruru (Oct 22, 2017)

*thank you*

Thank you I am doing that. I will aslo also contact Shark in case they do have injured pigeons for adoptions

thanks


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I pmd you.


----------

